# Howler for sale



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some photo's of a howler I have for sale. First 50.00 takes it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love that sound! Great looking call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking and sounding Rich!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice Howler Rich !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I can't believe it's still here !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! I can't believe it's still here !


----------------------------
youngdon,

It is my honest opinion that Obama's economic policies have taken their toll on all of us. Groceries and monthly bills are becoming steadily harder to meet.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich,

You're right about that. My commercial computer/network business has all but dried up. Small business owners are not spending money and if small business isn't spending money then so goes the Country.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to mention that the higher the unemployment rates, the higher corporate profits for fortune 500 companies are. When you make money from the plight of others. It is wrong. I believe, currently, no matter what side of the isle..... there is no friend to the American people in our government. I have not heard a politician speak anything of real importance. Maybe FDR but I was not alive then. I don't care if baseball players use/d steroids, crack heads have abortions, or any morality issues. I would like a government that does government type things like: Build and maintain better roads, trains, and public transit. Stops the pollution of the ground, water, and air. Maybe cleans some of the pollution that has occurred. Fixes eroding infrastructures. Educates its people. You know the basic things that people need to live and make the economy roll. There is obvious need for laws but, let a free people make their own moral decisions based on the education they were given. As it pertains to hurting no one but themselves. Maybe people could have jobs doing the above projects. While they are at it they can drink a nice glass of water and breathe the clean air.

Sorry I normally don't talk politics. I tend to rant. I am no arguing. Just adding my 2 cents.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Rich,
> 
> You're right about that. My commercial computer/network business has all but dried up. Small business owners are not spending money and if small business isn't spending money then so goes the Country.


Feeling the same thing here and I am in marketing! It's not often that people stop marketing. In fact, most smart companies market MORE in a down market. But when it gets real bad.... yea...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hear you SG, I would advise you also on the side of spending caution like you're following now. The current economics have also caused us to slow our expansion plans. We will not be doing anything until we see which direction the November elections go.



Chris, we are guilty as charged. We've slowed our marketing/advertising to a absolute bare minimum. This has enabled us to maintain our current staffing and keep expenses paid.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Chris, we are guilty as charged. We've slowed our marketing/advertising to a absolute bare minimum. This has enabled us to maintain our current staffing and keep expenses paid.


Except for the part where today's marketing = tomorrow's customers. In other words, it's an unsustainable practice to stop spending money on marketing and expect to still be around tomorrow. I too am guilty and every time I cut back on marketing I know I am making a grave mistake. I completely understand your position though. When choices have to be made, they have to be made.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Except for the part where today's marketing = tomorrow's customers. In other words, it's an unsustainable practice to stop spending money on marketing and expect to still be around tomorrow. I too am guilty and every time I cut back on marketing I know I am making a grave mistake. I completely understand your position though. When choices have to be made, they have to be made.


We know the same principle, however, we are still in the startup stage (less than 1 year old) and have yet to achieve our budget goals. I'm not concerned, just being cautious about spending and growth.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG, There need be more fellas like you. I remember you telling us about selling equipment to help out some guys in the midst of this recession. Hats off to you sir.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that we've thoroughly hijacked Rich's post, SG I too commend your commitment to your employees however, only because I have a curious side I must ask you a question. 

If times got worse, would you financially risk your business for said employees or would you layoff and down size?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"I don't expect things to get that bad again(or at least not worse)."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stone,
I hate to pop your bubble sir but if Obama is re-elected, things will get a whole bunch worse. I believe that our entire Government will collapse, and I don't need to tell you what happens after that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Rich


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's sure my reason for not buying much. The drought has taken it's toll on us. Hay sources have disappeared as mine have lost most if not all of their crops. Very dire situation many people are in. We've been eating what's in the freezer and garden or sandwiches. Have to pay for feed and hay first. We starve before the animals do. One of the worst years economically we've ever had. We're not the only ones sadly. Dam liberals are more worried about gun control and welfare recipients than the working poor. OK off my soapbox....lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I hope this answers your question 220swift...if not let me know and I'll try again!lol


You answered my question SG. I hope you're right, however our current administration is anti small business and if re-elected will tax us right out of our businesses. Are you certified to operated your equipment(even power hand tools)? Do you have the necessary licenses to build a water feature or any other landscaping feature? Have you furnished health insurance for all of your employees? I'm not even going to go into the EPA regs that are pennding. These will be the type of issues facing all of us if we continue down our current path.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Chick-Fil-A issue is an example of goverment getting involved in a business issue. If this is a problem with the customers of Chick-Fil-A, the customers will stop eating there and Chick-Fil-A will go out of business. People should control where they shop/eat, not a goverment.

http://radio.foxnews...hick-fil-a.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly another issue being forced on us. Freedom of speech is apparently no longer "Free". Such a waste of time and money on such a stupid issue. We've got bigger fish to fry and that's all the libs are worried about. To each his own but give it a rest. Just like the billions being spent on the campaigns could be put to better use in helping our own citizens.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> yes......yes.....and yes (when needed). I know you just using those three as an example but I just thought I'd answer them.


I guess you don't hve to worry about ever having a gun owners permit.........Just sayin' !

Geez I'm sorry I mentioned that your call hadn't sold Rich. All this goobermint talk is making me cynical.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> The Chick-Fil-A issue is an example of goverment getting involved in a business issue. If this is a problem with the customers of Chick-Fil-A, the customers will stop eating there and Chick-Fil-A will go out of business. People should control where they shop/eat, not a goverment.
> 
> http://radio.foxnews...hick-fil-a.html


I didn't listen to the report YET,( the wife is sleeping) but what I haven't heard mentioned is that the family who owns Chick-fil-A is a very religious family, who apparently is willing to express their beliefs publicly even if it costs them sales. Agree or disagree, I give them credit for standing up and exercising their first amendment rights. i don't believe that they are in any way advocating hatred of anyone, for if they were, I would have a different opinion. I'll defend anyones right to free speech until they advocate hatred or violence(yes i know the constitution protects them too), but I don't think that organizations like the KKK should be granted protection to spout their hatred.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for that Don. I totally agree. Sorry I interjected my opinion but I know like the rest of the guys that we're all in some sort of struggle right now and it struck a nerve. One good thing I found out I won $150 in the Megamillions drawing last night after spending 1500 to get it LOL....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NEVER apologize for giving your opinion Tom. I value it and so do others....... (don't ask me who...they've asked to remain anonymous)lol
Congrats on your, "win"?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> Here are some photo's of a howler I have for sale. First 50.00 takes it.


In the meantime while we are all knashing our teeth about the economy and government.....can ya'll believe this howler is still here? *AND it's only $50!!!!!!*

If I wasn't totally broke I would have snapped this one up so fast it would make your head spin. $50, for a Rich Cronk howler????? *It's a STEAL!*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Weasel!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I also find it hard to believe that someone hasn't snapped this howler up yet!!!! Weasel....are you working on commission???LOL


hahahaha....I wish! If I was perhaps that howler would be on it's way to Utah.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I also find it hard to believe that someone hasn't snapped this howler up yet!!!! Weasel....are you working on commission???LOL


----------------------------------
I don't believe I have ever seen Weasel in person, but I think maybe it is the same sneaky little Weasle that I remember over on PredatorMasters back in the 20th century. A whole nuther lifetime ago.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I spent enough money over the years giving to the lottery. LOL My wife is already trying to budget it in. Shoulda never opened my mouth to her. What an idiot. ( Yes, I knew that already Don and SG) I do really want to get one of Rich's howlers and a Weasel distress. All in due time. I support you guys and sorry we hijacked your thread Rich ! Does keep it at the top though.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I spent enough money over the years giving to the lottery. LOL My wife is already trying to budget it in. Shoulda never opened my mouth to her. What an idiot. ( Yes, I knew that already Don and SG) I do really want to get one of Rich's howlers and a Weasel distress. All in due time. I support you guys and sorry we hijacked your thread Rich ! Does keep it at the top though.


-------------------------------------
No harm done sir. Everyone knows it is available. Stonegod is the only one left around here with more money than he knows what to do with.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll take that Howler-------and I'll Show it off at my Predator seminar and Hunt----------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There we go! You will enjoy it SB. I have 2 of Rich's howlers One all horn and one Flagship. They are fantastic calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Skip !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Skip! I will get it ready to ship.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> CRAP!!!!......I had $37.83 saved up....so close....so very very close.


---------------------------------
Sorry about that my friend, but keep saving your penney's for the next one you will see in a soon to be released batch of photo's. As long as I can cripple my way out to the shop, the Cronk howlers will be available.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice grab Skippy!
Mark


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Skip SCORES!!!!!!!! and scores bigtime.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mr Cronk-------Thank you for such a Great product-----I recived my Howler from Rich today and I'm very pleased------Wow!!!!! you Guys missed out its a Dandy----------sb*


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Mr Cronk-------Thank you for such a Great product-----I recived my Howler from Rich today and I'm very pleased------Wow!!!!! you Guys missed out its a Dandy----------sb*


-----------------------------------------------
Your check came today also. Pretty good timing don't ya think?







I'm glad that you like the howler. Happy customers are what keep me going.


----------

